
UK becomes first country to declare 'climate emergency' - vixen99
https://www.abc.net.au/triplej/programs/hack/uk-becomes-first-country-in-world-to-declare-climate-emergency/11074582
======
whenchamenia
They called it an emergency and went back to business as usual. Good work
everyone.

Next time, aim for the money. Hearts are fickle, when they exist, in politics.

